

Ask HN: What's bugging you? - identity

Name 1 of your biggest problems that is bugging you which could be solved with IT.<p>WHAT? WHY? POSSIBLE SOLUTIONS?
======
monsto
I live in Kansas City and GNet (google fiber (not fibre)) isn't offered in my
area. )=

Possible solution? Hack googles IT, change their preference of areas of the
city to mine. Any takers? I've got a shiny Susan B. Anthony dollar for ya.

------
ww520
Get rid of the telemarket calls.

------
toomuchcoffee
TOO MANY CAPITAL LETTERS

